# Anypone has any info on imprting car from US to UAE?



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

i know i know icars are fairly priced in here but still my question is does anyone know anything about importing a car from US to here?

two questions in particular : "How long does it take" and of course "how much does it cost?"


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

*import*

There are a couple companies that ship to Jebel Ali. Not expensive I know a couple people that are in the business.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh it depends on from where you are shipping East coast couple weeks, west coast one month


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Better to make sure that your car conforms to Gulf specs before you commit to importing it here otherwise once you have the car tested, it will fail the test and you will not be able to register it here. There was a similar thread a couple of months back about the same thing and the problems that someone was having registering their car because it did not conform to Gulf specs.

US specs are different and the different climatic conditions here will damage your car and reduce its value considerably.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Why would you bother, with the prices so cheap hear unless you plan on staying for ever and have a collectors item and even then it is better in your garage back home as mine is.


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

bigbang70 said:


> Oh it depends on from where you are shipping East coast couple weeks, west coast one month


South Texas


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> Better to make sure that your car conforms to Gulf specs before you commit to importing it here otherwise once you have the car tested, it will fail the test and you will not be able to register it here. There was a similar thread a couple of months back about the same thing and the problems that someone was having registering their car because it did not conform to Gulf specs.
> 
> US specs are different and the different climatic conditions here will damage your car and reduce its value considerably.


Yeah i def thought about that.

I know it applies to bunch of german cars, but i was wondering if the same applies for japanese cars. 

And from what i heard when they say specs its mainly radiator size, is that true?


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

stewart said:


> Why would you bother, with the prices so cheap hear unless you plan on staying for ever and have a collectors item and even then it is better in your garage back home as mine is.


what you got?


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

*to easy*

they ship direct from houston Texas they charge 1134 dollars and takes about two- three weeks... I don't think you need to worry about gulf specs, There are lots of cars here from America..


----------



## EXPAT09 (Sep 11, 2009)

bigbang70 said:


> they ship direct from houston Texas they charge 1134 dollars and takes about two- three weeks... I don't think you need to worry about gulf specs, There are lots of cars here from America..


Nice so just around 1134 is that it?

Any other charges here? What about registration plates?


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

You will need to get it inspected and there may be a duty on it depending on price, a freind of mine got a new mercedes here the duty was 1400 dirhams. Registration is normal cost i believe?? don't quote me on that i can find out if you like


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

EXPAT09 said:


> what you got?


64 Chev Belair
Prob common where you from but not in Aus.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My motorcycle quote from houston was $1080usa, and it doesnt go on weight (at least for my motorcycle) but crate size/dimensions. 

That seems like a GREAT rate...


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

The import duty on most goods into the UAE is 5% of the declared value. If you are a resident here then you should be able to import without paying taxes. There are a couple of specialised companies who can handle this for you out of the USA and into the UAE. If you read some of my older posts on separate threads you can get some more info as I used to work for one of these specialised companies.
The car is shipped in a container and the cost depends on what the shipping companies rates are like at the time of booking.
If you need any more info please PM me and I will give you contact details both in the USA and here.
Good luck!


----------

